# I've noticed 2 5 star ratings never showed up...



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey,
So I'm a friendly guy, and I think I'm pretty good at this uber thing. I went out again last night in my area, and I currently am sitting at a 4.7 with 15 5-star trips out of 20. (25 percent of people rated me less than 5 stars, even though they never said anything...?) I'm now giving people Hershy's Kisses and water... and last night, someone still gave me less than 5 stars (I had a 4.71 earlier.) However, since I made buddies with two riders, I brought up the 5 star thing. I watched BOTH of these people rate me 5 stars and submit, but those ratings never showed up... why? I'm confused about this. I did have one couple I dropped off give me 5 stars AND a comment which showed up instantly... what gives? Should I complain to Uber? My rating should be more like 4.8 right now but those two 5 stars never showed up or changed anything. 

Any insight into this weird problem would be great...


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

The ratings do not show up right away. 1 stars do for some reason.


----------



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> The ratings do not show up right away. 1 stars do for some reason.


Well, one positive feedback did right away last night, which is why I'm confused...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stop giving out candy and water, you are not buying anything other than a mess in the back seat and the taint of desperation. Get a few more rides under your belt and as long as you are over 4.6 you are good to go.


----------



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Stop giving out candy and water, you are not buying anything other than a mess in the back seat and the taint of desperation. Get a few more rides under your belt and as long as you are over 4.6 you are good to go.


It isn't that serious. I like to give customers that stuff because I like to make people happy. The rating doesn't really matter to me, the reason for the 2 5 star ones not coming through does...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They'll show up after a few days
No worries.


----------



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> They'll show up after a few days
> No worries.


I've been told that... but why would one 5 star come up immediately? And the one from last week, where this lady said my car was clean in a comment, etc... never showed up at all...

One thought that just occurred to me - the one that showed up immediately was from someone that lives in NYC and uses the service all the time... and since I'm out in Connecticut I get a lot of "this is neat! I've never done this before" people... maybe that's the deal?

Any insight? Anywhere where I can call uber and flat out ask?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Comments show up before ratings. They don't want you to know who rated you and what they rated you (so you don't hold it against the PAX if you get them again). The ratings will show up.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Or they lied to you.


----------



## ChrisRap (Sep 5, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Or they lied to you.


The two that I'm talking about did it right in front of me "Here's 5 stars bro!" *ENTER*
You've had a hard time with some people huh?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> The two that I'm talking about did it right in front of me "Here's 5 stars bro!" *ENTER*
> You've had a hard time with some people huh?


People who slavishly contribute to the abuse of consumers/drivers through ignorance or greed, mostly.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

ChrisRap said:


> It isn't that serious. I like to give customers that stuff because I like to make people happy. The rating doesn't really matter to me, the reason for the 2 5 star ones not coming through does...


Have you calculated your profit/loss statement?


----------



## Stephanie Seymore (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't believe you give a crap about this. Who cares. This isn't even a real job and the pay is crap. Want to make some real money. Get a CDL in 2 months or a Chauffeur's license in a week and make $20 bucks minimum per trip plus tip.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Stephanie Seymore said:


> Who cares. This isn't even a real job Want to make some real money. Get a Chauffeur's license in a week and make $20 bucks minimum per trip plus tip.


I'm with her if you like driving for pay...and not killing your car for cents....check out driving a taxi...better pay...much better pay ask other taxi drivers on here....I'm one


----------

